# Good news!



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I want to apologize for not posting at all for the past month. I found out yesterday that I'm 7 weeks pregnant with my 4th baby, and haven't been feeling well enough to do anything, including getting online to check on everyone's updates (my husband has been taking care of our mice, I haven't even been able to do that). I'm hoping I will be feeling better soon, I miss reading the updates and seeing everyone's new litters and the new mice they get.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

congratulations on your news hope you feel better soon


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats and I hope your feeling better now


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hope your poorly feelings pass soon,congratulations on the baby news.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great news; hope you are feeling better soon.


----------

